# Tray Mountain Regulations?



## rubicon_in_ga (Oct 13, 2014)

Are hunting regulations in the Tray Mountain Wilderness (not part of Swallow Creek WMA) the same as the regs for the Chattahoochee Nat'l Forest in general, or are they any different? I can't find anything in the regs book about it.  Just wanna be legal!  

Thanks!


----------



## ArticSnake (Oct 13, 2014)

I think trey mtn is national forest. Very nice ride through there this time of yr. Rough but nice.


----------



## pnome (Oct 13, 2014)

Outside the WMAs it's all just national forest regs.  No special hunting regulations for the wilderness areas. The wilderness area restricts motorized equipment.   Including chainsaws, generators, etc...  

It will have signs on the border that look like this:


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Oct 15, 2014)

ArticSnake, I absolutely love the Chimney Mountain Road side of FS79.  You're right, can be very rough, but that's what makes it fun!  I read about the motorized equipment rule, so no issues there, but I wasn't sure if the hunting rules were different.  Thanks guys!


----------



## ArticSnake (Oct 17, 2014)

rubicon_in_ga said:


> ArticSnake, I absolutely love the Chimney Mountain Road side of FS79.  You're right, can be very rough, but that's what makes it fun!  I read about the motorized equipment rule, so no issues there, but I wasn't sure if the hunting rules were different.  Thanks guys!



I haven't been over there this yr yet. The wife and I go riding about every sunday just to ride and get back in the mtns, but its hunting season now so the riding has slowed some lol.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Oct 18, 2014)

I went up over Labor Day weekend this year, and there were some twisty spots and a few deep puddles, but going slow wasn't bad at all.  I still wouldn't ride it without a vehicle with high ground clearance, like a full size truck/suv or Jeep, but definitely didn't need to break out the winch, like I have in years past.   I think I'm gonna try hiking to the top of Chimney Mountain and see if I can find those rock cairns that I've read are up top.  According to Sherpa Guides, there's supposed to be a trail that leads to the top of the ridge somewhere near the waterfall/creek crossing, and loops back following the ridgeline to the summit of Chimney, but I haven't looked for it before.


----------



## Benjamin1977 (Oct 28, 2014)

you can call and talk to game warden office to make sure of regulations.


----------

